# Flight cage



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)

Hello all,

It was suggested to me that Luna's cage is too small. So I have been investigating a flight cage for her.

My question is twofold one, since her feathers are clipped limiting her flight would this be an unsuitable cage for her? Could I potentially include extra branches for her and take some out as her feathers regrow?

And two, since she is so young to have clipped wings will this permanently inhibit her mobility as perhaps she hasn't learnt to fly properly yet and now that option has been temporarily removed from the equation.

Thanks


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What cage are you looking at?


----------



## Cassie and luna (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

This cage would be fine, just put enough perches in and she will climb around until her wing feathers grow back.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That cage is a very good choice for Luna!

Essentials to a Great Cage*


----------

